# Adobe Illustrator CS6 or CorelDraw X6



## BWear1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I am new to the Graphic Designing and am looking to design a new clothing brand. I have heard good and bad things about both. CorelDraw has awesome plug ins and is less expensive. AI I'd have to buy photoshop as well correct? which would be over $700.00. I like the DesignBase and the other plug ins for CorelDraw. Please feedback from anyone who uses these!
Thanks!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I use coreldraw with the plugins from AdvancedTshirts (design base, fashion factory, all their brushes, simple seps, and simple sep raster, and simple seps overprint). I'm still learning them all, but I love them. I have heard from folks that coreldraw is easier to learn and that with these plugs ins you can do the same thing as the adobe products but in a smidgen of the time and with fewer steps. I've never used the adobe products so I can't say if that's true or not.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I use my upgrade on Corel Draw Suite and continue to use my older version Adobe Illustrator CS4 just I case of my customers preference 
Having both is a blessing cause you aren't stressing out your customer

With Adobe Photoshop CS4 but I prefer Adobe Photo Essentials it's a little easier to use.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

You can get adobe on subscription to spread the cost - access to the latest version of every adobe program plus cloud sharing/ storage


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have had both Corel Draw and Illustrator for many years and I am current in both.....My favourite is Illustrator, however, if your work is mostly "in-house" for purely economic reasons, I suggest Corel Draw....


----------



## BWear1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok awesome! yeah I heard CorelDraw is easier with the plug ins and I looked it up on youtube and it looks great! I'm just going to download the trials of both I think and see which one I like better.


----------



## Olperez1 (Feb 24, 2013)

it all depends on preference and the time you are willing to take on learning the curve. I personally am great at Photoshop, have done graphic design for over 5 years now so Illustrator, having almost the same tool base and practically being photoshop's cousin, i went with Illustrator. I opted for the monthly payment which they upgraded my photoshop (from CS5 to CS6) and gave me the latest Illustrator for just $30 per month, better than paying a full prices of $599, plus the monthly membership gives you free upgrades for future new versions of each program and have access to all other programs if you want to learn those as well (dreamweaver, etc).

I was told Corel Draw was very easy to use, which is convincing, but at the same time, the industry standard when a customer/client brings you a file it is normally Illustrator. If you can afford both (which i hope to one day do), then get both, but I strongly suggest Illustrator. Yea, the plugins might work better on Corel Draw, but how often are you going to use them. Again, i'm speaking at a point of view of someone that already knows how to design (myself). Not sure how much experience you have. I did a lot of research and it is about 50/50 from people suggesting one or the other. So I just rolled the dice and stuck with something that was "related" to one i already used. 

Good luck.


----------



## mr rudy (Jan 22, 2010)

i have both and do 99% in corel and x6 can open and work with AI files


----------



## JohnBee (Nov 28, 2010)

keep in mind though that these software are only as good as your imagination (or creativity).

if you can't draw or lack design imagination, these software are useless (including the plugins).


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

JohnBee said:


> keep in mind though that these software are only as good as your imagination (or creativity).
> 
> if you can't draw or lack design imagination, these software are useless (including the plugins).


Truer words were never spoken. You can put a monkey behind the wheel of a Ferrari but that won't make him Mario Andretti . . .


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: Adobe Illustrator CS6 or CorelDraw X6*



tpitman said:


> Truer words were never spoken. You can put a monkey behind the wheel of a Ferrari but that won't make him Mario Andretti . . .


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxOgxmw6S5c&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/media]

Drive monkey drive!

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

To clarify regarding your question as to whether you would need Photoshop, be aware that the Corel Suite includes a raster editing package called PhotoPaint. It can handle most if not all of your raster editing needs.

There has only been one time in the last 2.5 years using Corel X5 where I thought I could not achieve a certain effect I was trying for, but after some googling around I found a way to solve the problem in Corel. 

Additionally, Corel probably has the most robust file compatibility of any graphics suite. You can open and save .psd and .ai files easily.

I am sure there are some cool tools in the Adobe suite that I would really like if I tried them. But I haven't needed them, I guess.

Another consideration would be whether you are working for yourself, or for others. If you intend to get jobs, having Adobe skills is probably pretty important. If you work for yourself... nobody cares what tools you use. Your output will be what matters.

Good luck!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

As a original Adobe user most that start out with Adobe and learn it stay with what they learn. When Adobe took out the screen button in CS5 which is how I learned to output left me hanging. I bought Corel X5. Tom Knights Simple Seps with the bundle pack which includes the power training. Starting out it was a little slow for me to pick up but the videos and power training had me separating and creating in Corel within a few days. I did have to make cheat sheets and notes as well as going to the videos. 3 years later I now prefer to work in Corel but old habits die hard as I still open Illy and Photoshop on a regular basis solely because how easily I remember the functions in the Adobe products.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

We were purely Illustrator


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Adobe Goes All In With Subscription-Based Creative Cloud, Will Stop Selling Regular Licenses


----------

